# Threads concerning TDTSNBN



## Agamon (Jul 30, 2014)

So, even though I couldn't find it in the site rules, I always thought posting links to and talking about illegally downloaded content was verboten here.  So I'm not too sure why multiple threads concerning a certain leaked document in the D&D/PF forum are kosher.  Did this rule change during my 18 month absence?


----------



## Umbran (Jul 30, 2014)

For the site rules, go to the bottom of the page.  *Any* page.  Look for the word "Rules" in the bar just above all the copyright notices.

Basic policy:  EN World does not support copyright infringement - we believe that owners of IP deserve to get paid for their material.  This doesn't mean you can't talk about it  - if you want to show to the world that you're cheating publishers and designers out of what they've earned, that's on you.  But, we don't allow EN World to be used to support trade in such documents.  Generally, you can't post them here, nor post direct links, or give instructions on how to find them.

For the specific case, I presume you're talking about the "alpha" of the PHB.  Technically speaking, yes, it is covered by copyright.  At the moment, we are pretty sure that's not costing WotC a dime in sales.  As news and discussion-fodder, it looks a whole lot more like free advertising for the upcoming book.  I suspect WotC will *gain* from having it out there, not lose.

If WotC asks us, we'll scrub direct links to it.  Going forward, anyone posting such with the message, "Hey, you can use this instead of buying the PHB!!1!  Woot!" is likely to get thwapped with a banhammer.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 30, 2014)

Fair enough.  I saw a certain other forum was actually closing threads that talked about it.  That seems a bit harsh, but threads with the word "Alpha" in the title seemed wrong, too.

I find it interesting how many people are willing to admit they have it.  Fairly or unfairly, it gives a me a good idea which posters are filesharers here.


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Jul 30, 2014)

Agamon said:


> I find it interesting how many people are willing to admit they have it.  Fairly or unfairly, it gives a me a good idea which posters are filesharers here.




Does it?

I'm pretty sure that if you think the people who download the Alpha are the same people who share and download scans of actually-available, non-Alpha products, you are mistaken in a way that could potentially cause you a good deal of unhelpful confusion and suspicion.

I, for example, can say I've never downloaded a TSR/WotC book that is for sale either as a PDF or in print, illegally, let alone shared a torrent or the like (as "filesharer" implies). But I looked at the Alpha in a heartbeat, because I know, at this point, that I'm buying the PHB, and see no moral or ethical problem looking at materials from it's development, even if they weren't actually intended to be shared with me.


----------

